# Paint for white Boardman



## jackthelad (5 Apr 2011)

Hi guys I know you cant get touch up paint for bikes,but was wondering if anyone has a white boardman bike and found any kind of paint that comes close to a colour match.

any help appreciated

jackthelad


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2011)

Here: http://www.humbrol.com/


----------



## Mark_Robson (5 Apr 2011)

I use Humbrol gloss white for mine, and it's a pretty close match.


----------



## coco69 (5 Apr 2011)

Believe t or not but i used the white nail varnish(the wifes) from a french manicure set......crackin match


----------



## jackthelad (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys for getting back to me,thought I was not going to get any replies,just shows you to upload your questions on this site.

Mark is this the white you use 


*22 WHITE 12ml GLOSS Acrylic Tinlet

Coco you dont have the name of that nail vanish, would not mind trying both,glad I Have got somewhere to start,thought I was going to have to go to a coach builders to get some mixed up.

Jackthelad*


----------



## Mark_Robson (5 Apr 2011)

I use the number 22 white gloss enamel, as it's harder wearing.


----------



## jackthelad (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks Mark I will order some up


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2011)

I just let my bikes proudly wear their scars ....


----------



## jackthelad (6 Apr 2011)

Its the wife bike white boardman with pink dashes and she wears coodinated clothing pink socks and pink jacket,so every scratch is an issue


----------



## Fnaar (6 Apr 2011)

Why not just make her cycling clothes a bit tattier? Everybody's happy!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Apr 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> I just let my bikes proudly wear their scars ....



Yes it is oddly satisfying when someone says to you

'Wow, that looks like a well used bike!'.

'aving a white Boardman is all a bit laa dee daa to me anyway! (runs for cover).


----------



## g00se (11 Apr 2011)

If you want to match it as best you can, go to a paint shop and try to match it against a RAL chart/swatch. With the RAL number you can order whatever type of paint you want.


----------



## jackthelad (11 Apr 2011)

'aving a white Boardman is all a bit laa dee daa to me anyway! (runs for cover).
[/quote]

It is a ladies bike they are allowed laa dee daa


----------



## jackthelad (11 Apr 2011)

g00se said:


> If you want to match it as best you can, go to a paint shop and try to match it against a RAL chart/swatch. With the RAL number you can order whatever type of paint you want.



got some humbrol paint,its close but not perfect,but she is happy with it so job done.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes it is oddly satisfying when someone says to you
> 
> 'Wow, that looks like a well used bike!'.
> 
> ...



Steady, Mrs FF has one!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Apr 2013)

Thread resurrection, i am in need of the white for a boardman , can anyone confirm the colour match please before i order ?


----------



## Dave Carey (9 Apr 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Thread resurrection, i am in need of the white for a boardman , can anyone confirm the colour match please before i order ?


 
This would also come in handy for me


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2013)

The number 22 white seems a very close match , happy enough with it 
Ordered some frame stickers as where mine is i can put a snazzy frame sticker over the top and then balance it out with another sticker on the matching side.


----------

